# Young male pup



## ImaShepHead (Aug 11, 2007)

This fella is the result of lots of blood, sweat and tears trying to get a litter from his mum. I think I was pretty lucky, she gave me 2 male puppies - both equally as nice and this is the one I kept

4 months in this photo









5 months in this head shot (watching a rabbit run down the paddock)









He has his first show this weekend

I'd love to hear your critiques and thoughts


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

He is beautiful!! What a gorgeous face he has!! He seems very curious about that bunny


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Stunningly handsome!


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

masculine face, nice earset. What is his breeding? At first glance I would say german show lines?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

how do u get a 4 month old to stack like that?!?! i cant get tyson to stand still for more that 2 seconds lol im impressed..hes a good looking pup


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

RFG: I think that this pup has good colouring and pigmentation, great ear set and nice strength.

Bit of a spunk actually


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2how do u get a 4 month old to stack like that?!?! i cant get tyson to stand still for more that 2 seconds lol im impressed..hes a good looking pup


LOL true!
I can't even put my hands in any part of Diabla's body without get all bitten.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm not experienced enough to give a critique but he looks like a very promising young dog.

Where are all the critique peoples? I am looking forward to hearing what the experts think


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Bella_2I'm not experienced enough to give a critique but he looks like a very promising young dog.
> 
> Where are all the critique peoples? I am looking forward to hearing what the experts think


well here ill critique.. im not an expert either and dont know proper terms....but he is a good looking pup


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Excellent color and pigment thus far, love front and rear, topline is nice, but there is a slight roach over the withers.

Would like to see a slightly bigger and blockier head. Earset is a bit close for what I like, but still a good set. Those are some tall honkers! LOL

Does he pick up cable (Strauss did when he was a baby!)? Heeee!

Nice babeh!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Good luck at the show.


----------

